# [SOLVED] 8 With Xbox Live



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

How does Xbox Live work with 8? I was hoping I could play my Xbox games on it but it's looking like I will have to buy the console. Is there something I have to download/install before I can play my Xbox Games on PC? Or is Xbox Live for 8 just a dashboard where you can manage your Xbox Live Subscription?

Sfglds


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: 8 With Xbox Live*

As of right now, as far as I know, they will not be supporting playing Xbox discs on PC. They are offering Xbox DLC for play on the PC though... I haven't had much time to mess around with the Xbox applications in Windows 8 yet though... You can go to Xbox.com (I think) and download the app... I will try and look further into it when I get home.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 8 With Xbox Live*

The entire notion of Xbox Live under Windows 8 is as a brand for many entertainment features. Xbox is Microsoft's brand for music, videos, and games. Ultimately the Xbox: Games app is a hub for games written for Windows 8 (not the Xbox console). From this hub you can also manage some aspects of your Xbox Live account, purchase content for your Xbox console, add beacons for subsequent playing on an Xbox console, etc. There is a second Windows 8 app- Xbox SmartGlass. This is essentially a remote-control for an Xbox console. It allows you to launch apps, games, videos, and music content on your Xbox console from your Windows 8 PC or Tablet. This app also features an ability to pull extra information about the current Xbox console activity- such as a synopsis and actor list for the movie playing.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: 8 With Xbox Live*

All of my research has only yielded speculation on being able to play actual Xbox titles on the PC. But what is definite is that there are going to be select Xbox titles available for the PC. You can find more information about it on http:Xbox 360 - Official Site - Xbox.com...

You will need to sign in to xbox.com to read the following link.

Windows 8 Games - Xbox.com


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: 8 With Xbox Live*

You will not ever be able to play XBOX 360 titles on the PC. The XBOX Live interface is so that you can play various games on your PC and have them link to your XBOX Live profile. Where you will earn points for your gamertag and awards for your gamertag.

Such games as Solitaire, MineSweeper are now part of the XBOX Live franchise and you will earn such things for your gamertag. But you will never be able to input a Halo 4 XBOX 360 disk into your PC and play it.

If there is a title that is available for PC, it is cause it was ported to PC and is available for purchase and play on a PC. They come with the Games for Windows labeling but are actual PC games, not XBOX 360 games.


----------

